# What kind of jumping spider is this?



## Nick_Keller (Feb 20, 2014)

Here is the image: IMG_1672 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Look through the rest of them if it helps. This is the closest i can get to figuring it out: Jumping Spider - Thiodina Sylvana

Btw, his name was Thedus and in some of the photos you can just barely see a hint of red (not from any reflections)


----------



## Nervine (Feb 23, 2014)

I like the shots. As for identification do you have an above shot? Just so I can see it from above. 

If you want to have a look. Pop over to bugguide.net

Here is a link straight to jumping spiders for you. If I get a chance, I will have a look also. 

http://bugguide.net/node/view/1962/bgpage


----------



## CmazzJK (Feb 23, 2014)

Nick_Keller said:


> Here is the image: IMG_1672 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Look through the rest of them if it helps. This is the closest i can get to figuring it out: Jumping Spider - Thiodina Sylvana
> 
> Btw, his name was Thedus and in some of the photos you can just barely see a hint of red (not from any reflections)



"If he finds a female, he performs a courtship dance for her, during which she assesses his fitness. If she accepts him, he places his palp against an opening on the underside of her abdomen (her epigynum), and guides it into place by putting a thumb-like projection, the tibial apophysis, into a groove in her epigynum". 

Thats a excerpt from your link...  I feel like I need a shower after reading that...


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 23, 2014)

That is the "holy****ilookhugebecauseiwasmacrophotographed" jumping spider.


----------



## Nick_Keller (Feb 23, 2014)

Nervine said:


> I like the shots. As for identification do you have an above shot? Just so I can see it from above.
> 
> If you want to have a look. Pop over to bugguide.net
> 
> ...



Ok thanks! Unfortunately i do not have an above shot but i can describe it in as best detail as i can. The abdomen was just a light to dark brown, the top of the head has some white you can see peeking over. That's probably all that is hard to see that i can think of. The color variation and abdomen is really throwing me off as well as the colors near the eyes. He reminded me of a tiger!


----------



## Nick_Keller (Feb 23, 2014)

CmazzJK said:


> Nick_Keller said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the image: IMG_1672 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...



Wouldn't blame u man xD


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 23, 2014)

That would be of the "not dead" type of spider.


----------



## Nervine (Feb 24, 2014)

Nick_Keller said:


> Ok thanks! Unfortunately i do not have an above shot but i can describe it in as best detail as i can. The abdomen was just a light to dark brown, the top of the head has some white you can see peeking over. That's probably all that is hard to see that i can think of. The color variation and abdomen is really throwing me off as well as the colors near the eyes. He reminded me of a tiger!


  Have a peak at that site and see how you go. Unfortunately a picture is easier then a description    I'll see what I can find though

Edit. 

Can I just say I am torn. I think you were very very close with Thiodina Sylvana however I feel it is actually a Thiodina Hespera below is a link to a picture from bugguide.however when I look at the Sylvana on there it is so close. 

http://bugguide.net/node/view/283418/bgpage


----------



## Nick_Keller (Feb 24, 2014)

Nervine said:


> Nick_Keller said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks! Unfortunately i do not have an above shot but i can describe it in as best detail as i can. The abdomen was just a light to dark brown, the top of the head has some white you can see peeking over. That's probably all that is hard to see that i can think of. The color variation and abdomen is really throwing me off as well as the colors near the eyes. He reminded me of a tiger!
> ...



Dude, that is sooooo close! Thank you so much! The only thing different i see is that the top of the abdomen didn't have that yellow-ish pattern i think. Next time i will take more pictures and in different areas! I'm calling this solved... can't get much closer than that IMHO


----------



## Nervine (Feb 24, 2014)

Not a problem. I love trying to ID Arachnids


----------

